# 1 oz of gold



## oef62nd (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is my frist oz of gold from escrap.....lot's of fun getting there....Met alot of good persons



Thanks all will be selling it on ebay with a assay report from a assayer in Austin


Thanks Injoy the pics


----------



## Noxx (Jun 13, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what is the assay result ?

Thanks


----------

